# I messed up and feel really guilty



## Mr.Ziggy (Jul 14, 2020)

I have been driving across the country with Ziggy this week and his apatite has been horrendous. He has been refusing breakfast and only eating half of dinner. I has assumed it was the stress of the travel and constant moving. I spent about an hour every morning and afternoon begging him to eat even a few bites out of my hand.

Last night I noticed that his bottle of ear cleaner was empty and I vaguely remember the suitecase feeling wet on the first day of our trip. It turns out the bottle had leaked and his food bag had absorbed the entire bottle of ear cleaner!
I ran out to petco today and bought him a fresh bag of food and he gobbled it down so eagerly and started dancing and jumping around so happily after eating.

For the past 6 days he has been hungry and I have been constantly shoving food that smelled like poison under his nose over and over. He's been so hungry he would eat the food soaked in ear cleaner at night when he couldn't stand the hunger anymore. I feel so bad.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Aw. Poor sweet Ziggy! You were only trying to help by encouraging him to eat, so do forgive yourself. But what an unfortunate series of events!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Poor Ziggy! And good for you for figuring it out! Really, this could have turned out so much worse. One of the ways we learn to trust our dogs is from just such mistakes. At least this one has a happy ending.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Mr.Ziggy said:


> I ran out to petco today and bought him a fresh bag of food and he gobbled it down so eagerly and started dancing and jumping around so happily after eating.


Who would have guessed? At least he's wasn't mad at you.

When my kids were young, we took a trip along the East Coast, stopping along the way for fast food. We had our poodle with us. I stopped at a McDonalds and also bought a hamburger for him, giving him only the meat. He refused to eat it. My kids then refused to eat their burgers too, and a few years later one became a vegetarian, citing our poodle was on to something.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Glad you got it all sorted out and that he is okay! Maybe get him a special treat when you can.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Don’t be too hard on yourself although I certainly know that that is easier said than done. So good to hear that everything turned out ok.


----------



## Mr.Ziggy (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks for all of the kind replies. It is nice to have a supportive community to vent out to when things happen. Today happened to be my day off from driving so we were able to relax, hike, sleep, and catch up on some much needed snacking. Ziggy got a healthy dose of peanut butter and his favorite yak stick. 
It has definitely been a lesson in listening. He is constantly communicating with me, but sometimes I am slow on the uptake. 

He was full of energy and happy on our hike today, so he seems to be recovered. Once we make it home on Sunday I will weigh him to make sure he didn't drop any weight. He just got on a good diet and up to a good weight a month ago after I figured out his chicken allergy, so I hope he didn't lose anything!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Poor both of you but good on you for figuring it out and good news that he didn't have any worse reaction. 

My boys, even the "I'll eat anything anywhere anytime" boy don't eat well when traveling regardless, so I don't know how long it would have taken me to figure something like that out. 

Nice that you both had a relaxing day today.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

That's funny because Magnum would get all excited when we passed the Golden Arches. however, his treat was French fries, not burgers.


----------

